

It’s not Information Overload, it’s filter failure - TDSD [pdf] - eisokant
http://www.eisokant.com/The%20Daily%20Signal%20Digest.pdf

======
Herring
1000 items/day isn't that much. I run through 1200+ on originalsignal.com
every day & it doesn't take that long.

------
initself
Keep writing the TDSD.

